# Syngonanthus/Tonina comparison



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A little while ago I changed the Plant Finder entries of Tonina sp. 'Belem' and 'Manaus' to _Syngonanthus_. I'd like to expand on why a little bit here. Among other things, the inflorescences on the two genera differ greatly. I've spent a lot of time in a herbarium lately looking through specimens and in the botanical library. Unfortunately, I can't share all that I've come across, but I offer the following:

I discovered that, as far as I can tell, there is only *one* _Tonina_ species, _T. fluviatilis_. 
See here:
http://www.ipni.org/ipni/advPlantNa...off&query_type=by_query&back_page=plantsearch

The Field Museum in Chicago has graciously scanned some of their collection and made it available online. Note the inflorescences of _T. fluviatilis_ here. They are on short peduncles (the stalk supporting an inflorescence) and appear at nodes all up and down the stem. 
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/ERIO-tovi-flus-cos-1816148.jpg

The following two species are from the genus _Syngonanthus_ (like _Tonina_, from the family _Eriocaulaceae_). Look at the inflorescences here and how, unlike _Tonina_ - but like _Eriocaulon_- they are concentrated at the crown on long peduncles. Both are suitable for submersed life, and _S. caulescens_ is apparently already being grown in Japan. Unfortunately (again), I can't find any herbarium specimen or botanical illustration images of _S. anomalus_, the species I suspect may be 'Belem' and perhaps even all of the 'other' Toninas. The vegetative similarity is at once apparent, and the inflorescences of specimens I've seen and found photos of appear to agree as well. I'll see if I can find or upload an image or two of that one. If I can get some actual flowering specimens in hand and send them to a specialist, I'm sure the ID can be settled. Some of the specimens I've seen are labeled as _S. macrocaulon_ (think 'Belem'), and appear larger and thicker leaved than those labeled as _S. anomalus_ (think '*****'). What I've read since then indicates that the former is now considered synonymous with the latter. I'm not presently sure why or if the differences indicate different varieties or subspecies.

_S. caulescens_:
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/ERIO-syng-caul-P-D9.jpg
_S. inundatus_:
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/ERIO-syng-inun-2073923.jpg

The species _S. jenmanii_ is evidently also suitable, at least according to notes regarding habitat and collection sites on specimens and in the literature. Think a thick-bristled upside down shaving brush. The genus _Syngonanthus_ also includes a good many rosulate (or rosette-forming) species similar to _Eriocaulon_, one of which is native to the southern United States.

http://picasaweb.google.com/kstreasure/Eriocaulon1#

Pics 3, 21, 22, 24, 32, 37, 49, and 51 are especially relevant here. Not quite good enough for a positive ID, but still quite interesting! Got flowering pics or specimens?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for shedding some light on this new re-classification very interesting read


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/ERIO-syng-anom-2186001.jpg

Check that out. That's what most of them likely are. No inflorescences yet for me though.


----------

